# [Technik-Ratgeber] Apple MacBook & iPad: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Apple MacBook & iPad: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*

						Sie überlegen sich den Kauf eines Apple MacBooks oder iPad, wissen aber nicht, ob sich das für Sie lohnt, beziehungsweise, welches Modell das richtige für Sie ist? In unserem Apple MacBook und iPad Ratgeber geben wir Ihnen einige Tipps und Infos sowie praktische Preisvergleichstabellen an die Hand.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Apple MacBook & iPad: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*


----------

